# Calculating possible take home pay



## yram (21 Jan 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place-if not, please move!

I am earning 28K at the moment before tax. I take home 1980 roughly every month at the moment.

I am resigning a contract, and think I may try negotiate a little more.

Can anyone advise please how much I could earn before going into the next tax bracket or get screwed for tax?

Say I look for 35, and get 32, how would this work out?

Am single by the way.

Many thnks.


----------



## horusd (22 Jan 2011)

There are a number of online tax calculators which should give you an idea of tax payable in various scenarios. ie http://www.irishtaxcalculator.com/. Also tax bands; http://www.*****************.com/cuts-in-income-tax-bands-in-budget-2011.html. You can also get info at revenue.ie


----------



## yram (23 Jan 2011)

Very handy! Thanks!


----------

